# C.F.Martin & Co. 1939 Footage



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool video. Looking at the workers and shop layout, the work ethic back then appeared very serious. All the workers were just going at it. The haircuts, and clothing were indicative of that period. Wish there was a better shot of the roll top desk.:yes:












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the vid,love those old buildings!BW


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great video
Lots of hand tools
Lots of skill

My D16 GT










A custom stand for it










Good xmas gift for those of you with guitar buddies


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Makes me miss my D28 even more.
Bill


----------



## DonAlexander (Apr 12, 2012)

Bill White said:


> Makes me miss my D28 even more.
> Bill


And it makes me appreciate my D-28 HB even more. It's one of the best purchases I ever made.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*me too...*

I have a D28, minus 10..... that would be a D18.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a '73 D-18-S. Wide neck (big hands) slotted headstock like a classical. It's a PITA to string up but has a wonderful tone & plenty of volume.
I've beat the hail out of it for 39 years & it looks like something you'd find in Willie Nelsons yard sale... no hole yet but I'm getting there..
..Jon..


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's cool! We were just there in the summer of 2011. Took pics right in front of the building shown in the beginning of the clip. They still do a lot of things by hand, but obviously have updated tools.


----------

